# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رتبه های برتر کنکور چه مزایایی دارند؟

## medicine95

سلام 
رتبه های برتر کنکور چه مزایایی دارند؟
آیا حقوق ماهیانه بهشون تعلق می گیره ؟

----------


## JoKeR

خوابگا

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام 
> رتبه های برتر کنکور چه مزایایی دارند؟
> آیا حقوق ماهیانه بهشون تعلق می گیره ؟


iهیچی فقط رتبه های 1- 30 امکان بورس شدنشون خیلی زیاد تره از بقیه هست

----------


## simin11

عضویت بنیاد ملی نخبگان.

----------


## Saeed735

123از سربازی معاف میشن تو دانشگاهیم که دوس داره درس میخونن

----------


## artim

اینجا سر بزنین مزایا رو گفته

نخبه کنکور سراسری کیست؟

----------


## SNIPER

مزایایی که دولت میده تقریبا هیچی ولی اصلی ترین مزایاش اینه که میتونی مشاور کنکوری بشی و پول کلفتی دریاری ازش

----------


## medicine95

یعنی بنیاد نخبگان بهشون حقوق ناهیانه نمی ده 
کلا حوق ماهیانه یعنی دریافت نمی کنند

----------


## artim

> یعنی بنیاد نخبگان بهشون حقوق ناهیانه نمی ده 
> کلا حوق ماهیانه یعنی دریافت نمی کنند


چرا حقوق میگیرن

----------


## medicine95

مثلا کسانی که پزشکی قبول می شن ماهی چند بهشون می دن

----------


## artim

> مثلا کسانی که پزشکی قبول می شن ماهی چند بهشون می دن



اینجا رو ببین
نخبه کنکور سراسری کیست؟

همبنجوری که نمیدن باید عضو بنیاد ملی بشی بعد

----------


## medicine95

مثلا یکی بشه رتبه زیر 100 تجربی نخبه می شه مگه نه ؟

----------


## artim

> مثلا یکی بشه رتبه زیر 100 تجربی نخبه می شه مگه نه ؟


نخبه کنکور سراسری کیست؟

----------


## Mehdi14

ماهی 150 تومن در صورت عضویت در بنیاد ملی نخبگان ( 100 نفر اول تجربی یا 150 نفر اول ریاضی ) + معافیت سربازی ... این مزایا هم ربطی به رشته طرف نداره ، شاید اصن طرف با رتبه 1 بخواد بره مهندسی گیاهان دریایی بخونه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## artim

> ماهی 150 تومن در صورت عضویت در بنیاد ملی نخبگان ( 100 نفر اول تجربی یا 150 نفر اول ریاضی ) + معافیت سربازی ... این مزایا هم ربطی به رشته طرف نداره ، شاید اصن طرف با رتبه 1 بخواد بره مهندسی گیاهان دریایی بخونه


البته رتبه 1 تا 3 معاف هستند بقیه رتبه ها تا 100 الی 150 نفر کسری خدمت میگیرن در صورت عضو بودن بنیاد و پیگیری کاراشون

----------


## Mehdi14

نه معافی می خورن ؛ مطمئنم ... حداقل تو پزشکی این طوره که طرف به جای سربازی ، طرح میره

----------


## artim

> نه معافی می خورن ؛ مطمئنم ... حداقل تو پزشکی این طوره که طرف به جای سربازی ، طرح میره



رتبه 107 فامیل ما هست عضو بنیاد ملی هست سربازی رفت دوستشم رفت
معاف کامل رتبه 1 تا 3 هست بقیه کسری میخورت تا حداکثر 21 ماه
حالا یا بصورت عمومی یا به عنوان طرح در هر صورت سربازی دارن با کسری

----------


## Ali.psy

بله اقا ارتیم درست میگن.بعنوان نخبه وظیفه کسری میگیرن طبق پروژه ها وپژوهش هاشون حداکثر21 ماه

----------


## medicine95

> ماهی 150 تومن در صورت عضویت در بنیاد ملی نخبگان ( 100 نفر اول تجربی یا 150 نفر اول ریاضی ) + معافیت سربازی ... این مزایا هم ربطی به رشته طرف نداره ، شاید اصن طرف با رتبه 1 بخواد بره مهندسی گیاهان دریایی بخونه


ولی این 150 به لیسانسیا هست اونایی که پزشکی قبول می شن دکتری حساب می شن بیشتر می گیرن نه ؟

----------


## artim

> ولی این 150 به لیسانسیا هست اونایی که پزشکی قبول می شن دکتری حساب می شن بیشتر می گیرن نه ؟


بین 150 تا 200 متغیر هست بنیاد ملی انچنان بودجه ای نداره که بخواد حقوق زیادی بده

----------


## Mehdi14

> ولی این 150 به لیسانسیا هست اونایی که پزشکی قبول می شن دکتری حساب می شن بیشتر می گیرن نه ؟


نه بیشتر نمی گیرن ... نخبه ، نخبه هست ؛ چه لیسانسی چه دکتری  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## medicine95

پس این چی می گه؟
پرداخت ماهانه 900 هزار تومان به دانشجویان دکتری نخبه

----------


## artim

> پس این چی می گه؟
> پرداخت ماهانه 900 هزار تومان به دانشجویان دکتری نخبه


به نخبه عضو بنیاد ماهانه 150 الی 200 میدن

----------


## artim

> پس این چی می گه؟
> پرداخت ماهانه 900 هزار تومان به دانشجویان دکتری نخبه



*ببین گفته*

*"منتظر گفت: ما سعی کرده‌ایم عدد و رقم‌های مربوط به تسهیلات را افزایش دهیم؛ به عنوان نمونه برای دانشجوی دکتری ماهانه ۹۰۰ هزار تومان به عنوان دستیار پژوهش، دستیار آموزش و دستیار فناوری پرداخت خواهیم کرد."

یعنی یک جور حقوق در ازای کار کردن نه چون صرفا نخبه هست
یعنی دستیار پژوهش استادش بشه بهش حقوق میدن اونم دانشجوهای دکترا(phd) پس به ازای کارشون هست این مبلغ*

----------


## medicine95

اگه کسی پزشکی قبول بشه جز دانشجویان دکتری حساب نمی شه ؟

----------


## artim

> اگه کسی پزشکی قبول بشه جز دانشجویان دکتری حساب نمی شه ؟


پزشکی دکترا حرفه ای هست اما phd نیست
دکترا phd ارزش و عنوانش بالا تر از دکترای حرفه ای هست

----------

